# guard donkey question



## Mandi100 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello everyone

I've heard conflicting information on this topic concerning one or two donkeys for guarding. Most of the things I see say to only have one otherwise they'll totally ignore the other animals for the other donkey and not care what happens to them. But then I see a lot of donkey groups everybody cries wails and Nash has teeth that you must must must! Have at least two donkeys. 

Thoughts? When you're getting one as a guardian, is the other livestock companion enough?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mandi100 said:


> Thoughts? When you're getting one as a guardian, is the other livestock companion enough?


Yes one donkey is enough. Get a ten or fifteen year old Jenny, who has been guarding whatever it is you want her to guard. You don't want to be fooling around trying to train a young donkey. 

People in donkey groups have read everything there is to read about donkeys. And some of them have owned one or two donkeys. The problem is the donkeys have not read the same books. 

I have been keeping goats, donkeys, mules, and horses for sixty years. I don't have any idea how many donkeys I have owned, some for years some for only a few days. Get an old Jenny with experience guarding livestock.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes one donkey is enough. Get a ten or fifteen year old Jenny, who has been guarding whatever it is you want her to guard. You don't want to be fooling around trying to train a young donkey.
> 
> People in donkey groups have read everything there is to read about donkeys. And some of them have owned one or two donkeys. The problem is the donkeys have not read the same books.
> 
> I have been keeping goats, donkeys, mules, and horses for sixty years. I don't have any idea how many donkeys I have owned, some for years some for only a few days. Get an old Jenny with experience guarding livestock.


Have you had success using donkeys to protect goats? 

Will you share how that worked for you? I've only heard of the really bad things that happen.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

What are your predators, Mandi? What animals are you trying to protect? Donkeys are prey animals themselves, so keep that in mind.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> Have you had success using donkeys to protect goats?
> 
> Will you share how that worked for you? I've only heard of the really bad things that happen.


Unless you are very lucky, you need a donkey that has been raised with a herd of sheep or goats. So they think they are guarding their herd or family. Jenny's work best most of the time. They have a motherly instinct. Watch them close when babies are being born. They will sometimes try to steal the baby from it's mother. 

Bad things happen when people buy a donkey who has never seen a goat or sheep, and turn them loose in the herd. The donkey will think the goats or sheep are playthings, or their enemy. I don't know of any way to break them of this, once they start chasing the goats or sheep. There really is no trick to it. When you go to buy your guard donkey, if she isn't standing in a herd of goats or sheep don't buy her. Don't buy a pet donkey that has been raised in a back yard with two or three dogs. They will think the dogs are their herd instead of the goats.

I used to buy wild burros from the BLM adaption program, a truck load at a time usually fifty or more. I would rope them, teach them to lead, and pack. Within a few days they would be following me around if I shook a bucket or nose bag with corn in it. Then sell them to sheep herders in Colorado. When they moved camp they would pack the burros and let them trail along with the sheep or goats all day. When you got to your next camp, you would shake a nose bag full of corn, and the burros would bring your camp to you.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> Unless you are very lucky, you need a donkey that has been raised with a herd of sheep or goats. So they think they are guarding their herd or family. Jenny's work best most of the time. They have a motherly instinct. Watch them close when babies are being born. They will sometimes try to steal the baby from it's mother.
> 
> Bad things happen when people buy a donkey who has never seen a goat or sheep, and turn them loose in the herd. The donkey will think the goats or sheep are playthings, or their enemy. I don't know of any way to break them of this, once they start chasing the goats or sheep. There really is no trick to it. When you go to buy your guard donkey, if she isn't standing in a herd of goats or sheep don't buy her. Don't buy a pet donkey that has been raised in a back yard with two or three dogs. They will think the dogs are their herd instead of the goats.
> 
> I used to buy wild burros from the BLM adaption program, a truck load at a time usually fifty or more. I would rope them, teach them to lead, and pack. Within a few days they would be following me around if I shook a bucket or nose bag with corn in it. Then sell them to sheep herders in Colorado. When they moved camp they would pack the burros and let them trail along with the sheep or goats all day. When you got to your next camp, you would shake a nose bag full of corn, and the burros would bring your camp to you.


I’d say this is probably the easiest way of doing it for sure. Just be careful some of the donkeys that are sold on Craigslist and the like are being sold because they have a habit of hurting/killing kids.

I prefer to start young, and we’ve frequently had 2 at a time. Found that having the Jenny impregnated will also make her more likely to defend the herd and bond closer with them.


----------



## Mandi100 (Apr 28, 2016)

altair said:


> What are your predators, Mandi? What animals are you trying to protect? Donkeys are prey animals themselves, so keep that in mind.


The animals we have to deal with around here are primarily fox. Sometimes a neighbor dog wanders in but that has not been a problem really. I have a couple goats and some chickens


----------



## Mandi100 (Apr 28, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes one donkey is enough. Get a ten or fifteen year old Jenny, who has been guarding whatever it is you want her to guard. You don't want to be fooling around trying to train a young donkey.
> 
> People in donkey groups have read everything there is to read about donkeys. And some of them have owned one or two donkeys. The problem is the donkeys have not read the same books.
> 
> I have been keeping goats, donkeys, mules, and horses for sixty years. I don't have any idea how many donkeys I have owned, some for years some for only a few days. Get an old Jenny with experience guarding livestock.


How do you feed them when they're in with the goats? Currently I'm letting the goats completely free feed hay and very very little grain in the morning. But I understand hey can be to Rich for donkeys and make them fat. Any suggestions on feeding protocols?


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

Mandi100 said:


> How do you feed them when they're in with the goats? Currently I'm letting the goats completely free feed hay and very very little grain in the morning. But I understand hey can be to Rich for donkeys and make them fat. Any suggestions on feeding protocols?


Donkeys are fine on hay generally speaking. If it’s a guard donkey I’m not super worried about them being lean so long as they’re doing their job.

that being said you might want to Google how to build a creep feeder. It will let your goats eat their specific vitamin enriched feed without giving the donkey access.


----------

